# you will not believe what my SAD just made me do



## I am Not A serial Killer (Sep 16, 2013)

One of my best m8s at university must be HATING me right now.

we were getting out of the campus today, and headed to a near coffee shop. So as we walked he told me that there we will be meeting his girlfriend, whom I never met. I started to feel my insecurities giving me dizziness and shaky voice. Ok so 

we got to the shop, picked a table, and then he tells me that he is returning to the physics department library for a sec to borrow a book that he needed for an upcoming exam, and it was urgent because the library was about to close. So I said "what about your gf? " MISTAKE 
#1. we tried to call her but there was no answer and he said that she is probably on the bus and will be here in a moment, he showed me a pic of her and asked me to wait for her and he will probably be there in 10 minutes. I said ok. MISTAKE #2

TO my terror, like 1 minute afyer he left, she got inside the shop and I immidiatly recognized her so I went to her and said "Roni...?" She "yes?" And I explained to hewho I was and that her bf will be here in 10 minutes. She was actually very nice and said oh ok and we ordered 2 cups of hot chocolate. That's when I ran out of things to say. 


So feeling extremely hopeless and awkward, I suggested we prank him. MISTAKE #3
she was very cool and said yea we should and I said ok call him and say you kissed a mutual friend of yours. She had 0 fear and took out the phone and called him... 

she said that on her way here she met Daniel (probably their friend) and started to act guilty on the phone and then when he asked her what's wrong she said that she kissed him. You will not believe what happened 60 seconds later... he got very pissed and we laughed silently (she put him on speaker) and then he confessed that he slept with one of her best friends (I didn't get the name). NOW THAT WAS FOR REAL. I felt freeze and like I should be shot. 

How the hell can a prank turn out like that. I just have no luck. I didn't imagine this happening. 
She took her phone and got outside to argue with him. I just didn't know how to react so like a serial killer I remained still. After 5 10 minutes he got to the coffee shop, all pissed for his words. She said that she is going home and he tried to convince her to stay... he pretty much had to chase her cause she was stormung out of there, and he uttered to me "bye" and went after her. We haven't talked since. It was this evening and I had an unanswered call from him (when I got home I fell asleep and woke up just now).

What should I do


----------



## vitaminu100 (Jul 18, 2011)

I am Not A serial Killer said:


> She took her phone and got outside to argue with him. I just didn't know how to react so like a serial killer I remained still.


I don't know what you should do, but this made me laugh out loud. :haha

It's not your fault he slept with her best friend... maybe it's best that she found out.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow, that's a terrible bit of luck.
But it isn't your fault, and it is their issue to work out.


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

You certainly live an interesting life.. take solace in the fact that you just had more action in a day most people on this forum have in months :yes


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Not your fault, your friends a douche..cheating is wrong. Just enjoy the unexpected events, let him suffer :3


----------



## erinpade (Oct 2, 2013)

I agree with the others--it is best she found out, and it doesn't seem like their relationship was that solid anyway. I can totally relate though. I also overcompensate because of my SAD and sometimes do or say really strange and unnecessary things because I don't know what else to do. Perhaps we need to get more comfortable with just sitting there and absorbing the silence for a moment, knowing it's going to be ok, and wait for the other person to say something.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Hah. Quite the turn of events. I wouldn't beat yourself up about it. Friends come and go.


----------



## J0HNNY (Jul 17, 2013)

I like this story.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Well...yeah...


----------



## absols (Oct 27, 2013)

when i was at the university, i was always annoyed how everyone sleep with everyone for nothing and always among same friends ... it is weird how young people when they are together are kind of fake while over exaggerating having fun ...

like they want to live the moment of youth as a perfect endless pleasure of all what can be good about life, they want to abuse their positive condition of health and good looking 
i think that is about it all


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

He's an *******.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I am Not A serial Killer said:


> One of my best m8s at university must be HATING me right now.
> 
> we were getting out of the campus today, and headed to a near coffee shop. So as we walked he told me that there we will be meeting his girlfriend, whom I never met. I started to feel my insecurities giving me dizziness and shaky voice. Ok so
> 
> ...


Doesn't sound like SA to me. Sounds like extroversion.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

Steve-300 said:


> Doesn't sound like SA to me. Sounds like extroversion.


Yeah I was a little...taken aback here too. If I was in that situation "let's prank him" would be the LAST thing to come to mind.

But that said, of course it's not your fault. I wouldn't feel bad about it, if anything it's your friend that should feel bad.


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

Haha that was such a good read! I'm sorry that happened though. I honestly don't know what you should do either. Maybe come up with some kind of lie or story that fixes it all? I just have no idea what that could be. Sorry!


----------



## whereis (Oct 28, 2013)

this made me laaaaugh

it's like some scene from a movie ahahah


----------



## blueidealist26 (Dec 16, 2012)

You didn't do anything really bad. Suggesting the prank wasn't the greatest idea ever, but it's actually good that you did. It's good that she found out he cheated on her before they took the relationship any further. Your friend really needs to learn to be a better boyfriend. He's the one who is in the wrong, not you! I think you should just talk to your friend and apologize for the prank call since that's the only part you played in this. If he called you, I doubt he's that annoyed with you. He's probably more concerned with how he might be able to get his gf back.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Karma is a b****..


----------



## mind0vermatter (Jan 29, 2014)

Well, the prank was mischievous sure. but it was benevolent. You could not have known that he cheated on her!! It isn't your fault at all! If any of them had to be angry with you, I say they are not rational. So don't sweat it!


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

I am Not A serial Killer said:


> She took her phone and got outside to argue with him. I just didn't know how to react so like a serial killer I remained still.


I laughed at a couple parts in this story but mostly this. This part was hilarious.

Anyways, I know it's your idea for suggesting to prank him, but you're not the one that slept with his girlfriend's best friend. That's all on him. It's too bad how the joke took a turn for the way worse but it's not like you knew..? I mean, it's really not your fault that he slept with someone else.


----------



## Alexis1213 (Jun 20, 2012)

Okay, it might of been bad to pull the prank, but he shouldn't be mad at YOU for his fault. :| You didn't know so you had nothing to do with it and he shouldn't be mad at you.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Nov 29, 2013)

I am Not A serial Killer said:


> So feeling extremely hopeless and awkward, I suggested we prank him. MISTAKE #3
> 
> What should I do


:teeth Classic.


----------

